# Players/DM wanted for game in taunton/cape cod Mass



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 2, 2002)

The game I play in is currently low on players.  Some of them live to far away to play every week and some were lost for other personal reasons. In other words it's not a problem with the quality of the game it's just plain bad luck.
    We currently have one full time DM running a home brew campaign incorporating original concepts, and various ideas stolen from a long list of sources
    I'd like to get one or two more players for the game he runs as well as somebody that can switch off as DM (most of players would really like to play Forgotten Realms, which our current DM can't do.) to break things up and ad variety.  
     If anyone's interested let me known, will provide any additional info. necessary.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 5, 2002)

Is there any one out there?  does anyone in the area play D&D?
even if you aren't looking for a game around here post some kind of reply, this real discuraging.


----------



## Gospog (Feb 5, 2002)

*We're here!*

I play D&D (I'm the DM) and a few other games about three times a month.

Time is kind of short right now, and the Cape is over an hour drive, so I'm not sure that I could commit to something on a regualr basis.  (and my work schedule is a little screwy)

That being said, what days do you meet?  Do you meet every week, or on a different schedule?

I live in southern MA, near the RI border.

SO, to answer your question, yes, there are gamers in MA!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 5, 2002)

we play general once a week on saterday nights and that game is in taunton.  Hope that helps out.  If you can't do it now drop me a line when your secdule clears up.


----------



## Gospog (Feb 5, 2002)

*Wierd Schedule*

Well, the problem is my work schedule.  I work every other weekend, 7am to 7pm.

This probably won't change anytime soon.  

So, you see, I could make it to games every other Saturday, which would not work for a weekly game.  I will drop you a line if my schedule changes.  

And please let me know if you ever do any "one-shot" games.  I'd love a chance to play with some new people, even for just a few games.

Thanks.

Tom


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 5, 2002)

I under stand completely, most gamers have in my experiance run into the same problem one time or another. If anything can be worked out or we do a one shot or something along those lines I'll be sure to let you know.

Thanks for showin' interest,


Nick


----------



## Dareoon Dalandrove (Feb 22, 2002)

bump


----------



## Dareoon Dalandrove (Mar 6, 2002)

ahhh anybody?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 6, 2002)

chirp,chirp,chirp.....


----------



## PsychoSlayer (Mar 12, 2002)

*Eh?*

Are you still looking for gamers?  I play with a small group of 3 in Fall River and we might be losing one.  The other 2 of us (or maybe just me) might be interested in joining your group.  We normally play on Saturday night anyway so we could switch location easy enough.

Curious.


PS.  I can also DM if needed.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 12, 2002)

I think we could deffinatly use one or two more players, as stated two of the people we currently game with are part timers. of course it's not my house we play at and wot not so i need to check with my dm, and the others in my group but i really don't think it will be a problem. I'll find out next weekend at any rate and you can e-mail me though the message board. Maybe you can give me some details on what you've played, and what you dm ect.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 22, 2002)

Psychoslayer? you out there?

Bump?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 20, 2002)

Bump!


----------



## Troll's Choice (Apr 21, 2002)

Well, Sir Osis and Psychoslayer....I have only a general idea of where Fall River and Taunton is. I know they're in southern MA and that's about it. I'm guessing it's at least half-an-hour drive from where I'm at.

Let me ask this: how many players do each of you have? I haven't DM'ed in months, so it might not hurt if someone else took the DM's reins for a couple sessions.

Playing on a Saturday night probably will not happen for myself or my people. However, wouldn't it be funny if all our three groups could get together on another night? We could have a tiny convention with our motley crew.

I have plenty of miniatures (if you're interested), though I need to buy a battlemat, and paint my miniatures. I have other terrain though. I have dozens of realisitic trees, a large hill (small mountain), as well as many Master Maze dungeons and accessories. If you know what Master Maze is, then you gotta know how great it is. I've never used miniatures at the gaming table before, but it might be a great tool for a large group.

I've never played in Forgotten Realms personally. I've done almost exclusively homebrew, with the occassional store-bought module. I've done most of the DMing in my twenty-odd years of gaming.

I prefer to DM, though I'd be willing to go as a player from time to time. The thing is, I don't think my players feel like travelling far away. We kinda play at my friend's place. He's got a spacious loft with a skylight, and some computers networked in there. I think they'd prefer to only play in Stoughton. I'll have to ask 'em about that.

Would you guys be cool with travelling down here? It might not be necessary if we were to get together, but I hope you'll consider it as a possibility.

We'll all have to communicate some more in the future. Rexartur put up an ad here too, so he might want to get in on this. I don't know the man, but I'll e-mail him to see if he's also down for some gaming.

Ya know, now that I think of it, it'd be really cool to get some kinda gaming community goin' on down here in Massachusetts. That'd be stellar. It's definitely something to think about.

If anyone has any questions or comments, let's keep up the dialogue. Dozens of people are checking our Massachusetts ads. The trick is to get 'em to participate!  

I hope to hear from everyone soon. Let's keep the dialogue flowing!

Many regards,

     Troll's Choice


----------



## Dareoon Dalandrove (Apr 26, 2002)

In your post you failed to mention where you were from.


----------



## Gospog (Apr 26, 2002)

*Gospog returns!*

Well, Sir Osis and I had discussed getting together before for MA games.  It's a good idea, espescially for those who cannot commit to a regular game (like me).

Meeting as a large group is an idea that appeals to me.  Even if we only met once a month or something.  I live in southern MA, in a town called Bellingham, right off Rt 495, basically.  I am about an hour away from Fall River.

What if we met once a month, and met at a different place each time?  We can collect E-mail confirmations from interested people, and get a decent idea of how many people are going to attend.  At that point, we can begin matching up players with GMs.

Of course, the whole idea (or part of it) is to match up players and GMs who have never gamed together before, possibly even introduce players to new RPGs that they've never played.

What does everyone think?  The "host" for each meeting would be the logical person to organize this sort of thing.  Troll's Choice?

I would be happy to host later on, and for now I offer my services as GM.

Comments?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 27, 2002)

Wow, sounds like a really cool idea you got there Gospog, and now that i've got my driver's license it's a lot more doable for me. Lets see if it works.


----------



## Troll's Choice (Apr 28, 2002)

Hello, Sir Osis, Dareoon, Gospog, Psychoslayer, and any assorted lurkers out there! There. That was spurt of joviality.   I live in Canton, and my buddies live in the neighboring town, Stoughton, which is where we game. We're about 15 miles southeast of Boston.

I looked on a map, Osis, and Taunton doesn't look quite as far as Cape Cod. Actually, it looks a bit closer to where I'm from than I thought.

I will have to ask my players if they're willing to relocate for a game. I'm open, though for that to happen, I'd prefer a larger group (semi-convention-sized), though that's probably a pipe dream.

Here's the deal. One of my players has a semi-possessive wife who won't be thrilled about him driving off God-knows-where for gaming. It took a couple years to get her to stop phoning him during game sessions (she's a great gal, really!).

I think my players will be pretty adamant about gaming with someone at least in their twenties, so that it'll be easier for them to chat about non-game related stuff, like college, work, marriage, etc. I'm 30, and the other players are 29, 28, and 27.

One of my players is my brother, though I'd only be able to get him as a player via webcam, since he just recently moved. That's partially why I'm investing more in miniatures, as well as getting my friends to help me design a website covering the game.

That's 3 players total (or 2-and-a-half if you count my webcam-toting brother).

When I checked where you guys are from, it says Sir Osis plays in Taunton, PsychoSlayer in Fall River, Dareoon in Boston, and Gospog in Bellingham. Stoughton/Canton (where I'm from) is practically in the center of all that.

Bellingham is west of me, Boston is north of me, and Taunton and Fall River are south of me. 

I should mention that Wednesdays are the most convenient night for us.

I hope anything I've said has been constructive. It should give a better idea of where me and my crew stand. I hope we can get a game goin'. It's something to look forward to. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Troll's Choice (Apr 28, 2002)

By the way, I don't want my last post to sound like all we do during gametime is babble about non-game related stuff. That's not the case. I simply wish to illustrate my players' desire to relate to other players outside the confines of the game.

Hope that clarifies things.


----------



## Gospog (Apr 28, 2002)

*The South will rise again!*

Southern MA, that is!

Troll's Choice, it's good to see your enthusiasm.  Your post however, left me with a few questions I hope you can clear up.

Troll's Choice:
"I'd prefer a larger group (semi-convention-sized), though that's probably a pipe dream. "

If we nail down a firm time place and date, I think we can get at least two different games together.

Troll's Choice:
"Here's the deal. One of my players has a semi-possessive wife who won't be thrilled about him driving off God-knows-where for gaming. It took a couple years to get her to stop phoning him during game sessions (she's a great gal, really!). "

I'm not sure how you think this will affect our planning.  If we are meeting at your usual RPG hang-out, this guy will be in an "approved place".  If we somewhere else, he'll need to work his out with his wife.   Hopefully, he could attend.  

Troll's Choice:
"I think my players will be pretty adamant about gaming with someone at least in their twenties."

It's cool that you are watching out for your players interests, but it almost seems like you're proposing excluding players under 20.  If that's the case, I'd just as soon not be involved.  I am 27, but if some cool people hadn't included me in games when I was 16, and given me a chance, I probably wouldn't be playing today.  With any luck, I just got the wrong idea from your post.  Please set me straight.

Troll's Choice:
"One of my players is my brother, though I'd only be able to get him as a player via webcam."

Again, this would be a case where your brother could attend when a webcam is availible, and otherwise could not.  Again, we need to decide on that date and place.

Troll's Choice:
"I should mention that Wednesdays are the most convenient night for us. "

Hmmm, it was at this point that I realized that my previous post may not have been clear, and I apologize.  I believe that we may be proposing two very different events.  I propose we meet once a month (or so) for an informal "game day" in which we play all different kinds of games.  I'm not proposing a campaign or a merger of groups.  I propose having several different GMs at each event, and hosting it at a different place each time, on a rotating basis (we can get volunteers later).  I hope I cleared that up, and would love to know what you all think of the idea.  My idea would work best on a weekend, and the day could be decided as we move on.  It's all good.

Troll's Choice:
"I hope we can get a game goin'. It's something to look forward to. "

Absolutely!  We will totally make this happen!  Sorry for all the quoting TC, but I wanted to make sure I was absolutely clear this time.  The Internet is great, but it can sometimes lend itself to some pretty bad miscommunications.  I look forward to meeting you all!

Troll's Choice, the ball is in your court.  What do you think of the "Game Day" idea, and are you proposing your central location as the first meeting place?  Post here, everyone, and we'll get this thing rolling!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 28, 2002)

I really like Gospogs idea alot, getting toigether once a month with rotateing GM's and playing differnt games and wot not is exactly the type of thing i'm looking for right now.

My biggest hang up at this time is now that i'm off my semi annual winter lay off from work my free time is hugely diminished.
I work six days a week some times as much as 18 hrs a day. for me to work this it would have to be on a sunday, my only day off.

I hope we can get this going I'll keep an eye on the thread, so anyone interested post here.


----------



## arche (Apr 29, 2002)

*The north meets the south*

Ok, I'm on the north shore. I've been in contact with some people in Marlboro about a game, but we havent' set it up yet. Hopefully in the near future, we'll have something going that will be about once a month.

As far as what you're all planning on the south shore, I think it's very interesting. My parents live in RI and my wife, daughter and I almost always go down there once a month. During that time, I could easily sit in on a game if you all get one started. 

If I get the marlboro game going, I won't be able to DM because I'm planning on DMing that one. I'd be happy to be a player, though. If the marlboro game doesnt' get off the ground, then I'd be very pleased to have the chance to DM a regular session. Let me know when you will all have the first session talks ready to go and I'll talk more about my availability and what I can do.

Email me at jkasper25@prodigy.net and I'll also follow the thread. I'll admit, however, I'd rather get together with North Shore or metro west gamers than South Shore gamers. But if it gives me a chance to game, I'll drop my prejudice against South Shore gamers  (just kidding, I'll never get rid of my prejudices  ).


----------

